# breathe more loose more ?



## grizzldsealpoacher (Dec 18, 2014)

found this article interesting give it a look http://www.iflscience.com/health-and-medicine/where-does-your-fat-go-when-you-lose-weight


----------



## snake (Dec 18, 2014)

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> found this article interesting give it a look http://www.iflscience.com/health-and-medicine/where-does-your-fat-go-when-you-lose-weight



Nice little read. I guess sometimes we over think the basics. 
A calorie is the amount of energy required to raise one gram of H2O one degree Celsius. Heat loss and heat gain, kind of a simple process when you break it down.


----------



## atlantian (Jan 9, 2015)

So in order to preserve the planet and diminish global warming we should all just preserve fat. Challenge accepted.


----------



## mighty (Jan 11, 2015)

good read bro


----------

